# 2 lessons, How to play Romanza / double stop technique



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

My first song in a lesson format. Feed back would be great if you take the time to have a look. I hope to do several guitar finger style songs over the next few weeks. I have attached a JPEG chart of my arrangement so you can print off as well


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A nicely put together video for a classic tune! 

The D7/A in bar 13 is a really cool choice that I haven't seen before (I learned it as a B7 many years ago, but I've also seen F#7) - is the arrangement your own?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks Brian
yes I did re arrange, but ever so slightly. The D7 was just easier for young players that had difficulty with finger stretching and it seems to work fine in the piece.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

dgreen said:


> thanks Brian
> yes I did re arrange, but ever so slightly. The D7 was just easier for young players that had difficulty with finger stretching and it seems to work fine in the piece.


Indeed.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

and here is a double stop technique, comes with a backing track, detailed fret board diagrams with TAB and notation as well


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Romanza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
That's the name of the tune! Geez... I've been chasing this for 25 years. A guy I used to get together with a very long time ago would always warm up with this. He had no idea what the name of the tune was, or who wrote it. (That part makes sense now). 

I am definitely going to learn this one!! 

One thing I used to do if I taught a piece played on Classical, is I'd do the play-through on the nylon string, but use a steel string for the lesson part, just because of the dots on the front of the fretboard. Not crucial, but could assist in learning. I never got feedback if it was appreciated, so maybe it didn't make a difference to others. I dunno... 

Anyway, great lesson, great pace, easy to follow.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Very nice!


----------

